# Wood boring wasp?



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

i had something similar and it was carpenter bees. if the hole is exactly 1/2 inch in diameter that might be what you have.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There called boring bees. Just shoot some wasp killer in the hole to kill the bee and the larvi that's inside the hole.


----------



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

Makes sense. Any suggestions for what to kill them with?


----------



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

I have deltamethrin spray I was using for the carpenter ants. My research has found that powder might be better, so it'll stick to them as they walk out, but I'll try this.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

joecaption said:


> There called boring bees.:no: Just shoot some wasp killer in the hole to kill the bee and the larvi that's inside the hole.


 
no, they are carpenter bees


----------



## gobug (Jul 13, 2012)

Carpenter bees can be a problem, especially if the moisture content of the wood is adequate. 

One hole is not a good indication of what the wood destroying insect is. 

If you have a carpenter bee problem, you would have a bunch more holes and would see large black bumble bee like bees visiting the holes. They drill a hole, lay an egg, pack with leaves, and repeat until full. A 2x2 is so small that it confuses me. The carpenter bees I have seen like larger wood, like, RR ties, joists or siding. Are there other areas being attacked?

You can treat the hole, then seal it. There are repellant over the shelf pesticides that would help limit where the carpenter bees are drilling. Some of those have almost a year long residual.


----------

